# Getting rid of pulseaudio



## fmw (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi all,

I still have a few things on my system which I don't really need, pulseaudio being one of them.


```
pkg_info -R pulseaudio\*

Information for pulseaudio-0.9.22:

Required by:
hamster-applet-2.32.1_2
gdm-2.30.5_2
gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_1
gnome-applets-2.32.1.1_2
gnome-session-2.32.1
gnome-control-center-2.32.1
totem-2.32.0_1
```

Of these, only gnome-settings-daemon seems to have a pulseaudio option. Do I just need to rebuild it without pulseaudio, and the other ports afterwards?

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## vermaden (Jun 29, 2011)

Just do *pkg_delete -f pulseaudio-0.9.22* and *mkdir /var/db/pkg/pulseaudio-0.9.22*, should do the trick.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 30, 2011)

Yanking a package out by the roots without fixing the code that depends on it can cause problems.

Rebuilding the other ports to not need it is much safer.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2011)

Rebuild sysutils/gnome-settings-daemon and turn off pulseaudio.


----------

